# Bachmann Manual Turnouts



## SparkyJoe (Oct 14, 2012)

Can I use my manual B'Mann turnouts outside mated to brass track (USAT)? The rails are non-magnetic and appear to be stainless steel, but I think they are nickeled brass.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, nickel plated brass Bachmann turnouts... news to me... 

Must be something new... 

Greg


----------



## SparkyJoe (Oct 14, 2012)

Greg,

The rails are also solid. These turnouts did not mate with the hollow steel rail B'mann track until I modified the joiners somewhat.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

SparkyJoe

In your question are you referring to the older style hollow steel Bachmann track/turnouts? 
I have not seen any of the hollow steel Bachmann track in quite a few years but I assme it has not changed much in this time. The new Bachmann brass track is a different type of track.



You should not use the older, hollow steel track outdors, it will rust very qioickly, even a heavy dew overnight will cause rust on this track.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He's saying (I believe) that the rail is a silvery color, as he has assumed either nickel plated or stainless steel construction... never heard of this in Bachmann G scale track. 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bachmann site lists as "indoor" .... so something is not compatible with outdoor use... my guess is UV protection on the ties, but a guess only. 

Greg


----------

